# ECU replacement



## token420 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am looking to replace the ECU in my 240sx ('97). Does anybody have any experience with this? Is replacing the ECU with a performance chip worth the troubles/costs? I am not looking to race, but rather increase performance and efficiency. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Not worth the money. You'll only get a maximum HP increase of around 10 - 12. Most high perf chips require the use of premium gas.


----------

